# Amazing Pet store in Vienna, Austria



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi everybody,
since I always read about the god awful animal welfare situation in pet stores in the US, here is an example of an amazing pet store here in Austria. The European animal welfare laws are quite strict, and a betta in a cup would be an absolute no-go.
So today I went into this huge pet store, the largest I have ever been to, two stories, with a huge fresh water and marine section. 
Bettas are kept in (I assume) 10litre/ 2.5 gallon tanks. :grin2:










The labelling of the fish is a bit awful, though, this one was labelled "Crowntail" :wink3:










The only thing I did NOT like was the one tank that had a PAIR of betta in there. :frown2:
But otherwise, I was really amazed. 










Look at these amazing discus! :surprise:










They even had a koi pond!










And a huge coral tank!


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Wow! Amazing displays! I agree bettas are usually treated poorly at fish stores in US. 


I'd be able to spend an hour just browsing there


----------

